# Portugal work visa vs Italian work visa



## hpzwebb (May 5, 2015)

Hi I'm new to the forum and i have been offered part time work in Portugal and i have some questions about the visa. 

question A)
The job in Portugal is part time and i want to spend the 2nd half of my time living in Italy. I will have a work visa that allows me to live in the schengen countries (like Italy) but not rent (i hear) . If i have a work visa in Portugal, does that apply to Italy as well?

question B)
i want to ship 3 small boxes over what are the requirements for shipping. Since its so small will it be a problem?

question C)
do i have to have the work visa before i go over?
i want to be there in June what if it takes longer to get the work visa . Can i stay on a tourist visa and then change it to a work visa? do i have to come back to the states to do so?

question D)
will i have to/ can i apply for residency?

Thank you so so much!
hannah


----------

